# Mrs wants to lose weight



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys. The Mrs needs to lose some weight, possibky about 3-4 stone. I have come up with this as a starter. Tell me what you think

Take the dog a walk every day, set of slow, then increase the pace until tired and then slow walk back home. This should be done before breakfast for best results.

Bag work with Jamie 3 times a week for half an hour.

<O

Diet

The week consists of 7 days. Day 1 and 2 0 carbs, day 2 low carbs, day 3 high carbs, day 5 0 carbs, day 6 low carbs day 7 high carbs.

Drink at least 8 glasses of water throughout the day.

Eat 5 small meals a day every 3 hours.

<O</O


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

you dont need to have her on carb rotation mate. Make changes that she can do for life. A start would be to cut out all processed food and replace it with wholesome natural food.

She could have fruit and yogurt for breaky

snack of nuts and an apple

lunch could be eggs on granary bread with fruit

tea meat, veg and some rice or spuds

As long as the food she eats is natural and she snacks on fruit and nuts and seed then see how that pans out.

Again with activity. Its beetter to go for a walk 5 times a week than she can do every week than to go menatls for 2 weeks then never excercise again. Costistancy is the key thats why these fad diets dont help people


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

agree ^^^^^ consistency is all.

she should be able to eat usual foods and lose weight.

i`d get her on a couple of shots of protien ad day to make life easier tho...


----------



## Geekzoid (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with you guys. I did exact same thing, like TheCrazyCal said about eating the usual foods. All I did was stop drinking soda, candy, junk food and fast food. When I lose lbs like 10 to 20 I reward myself with a small piece of pizza or a small bag of chips. I've done it with just walking, drinking a lot of water, and small amount of food. Truth is anyone can do it. Protein does helps you out a lot by giving her a boost.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

She's not a bodybuilder, from what you say she doesn't usually exercise so she'll never hack zero carbs.

You ant her on a higher protein, moderate carbs, low fat diet and incorporate some cardio and weights - 2 days of each would be my suggestion.

If she can add a little muscle it will increase her metabolism and make her cardio more effective.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Extreme said:


> She's not a bodybuilder, from what you say she doesn't usually exercise so she'll never hack zero carbs.
> 
> You ant her on a higher protein, moderate carbs, low fat diet and incorporate some cardio and weights - 2 days of each would be my suggestion.
> 
> If she can add a little muscle it will increase her metabolism and make her cardio more effective.


Totally agree


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Does she have a desk job?

Working environment can take its toll on your body and energy levels.

Maybe get her to come gym with you, just to do some cardio and a few cheeky weights here and there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jesse said:


> do not eat fats and protein food use lite food low calories and do exercise. its make you smart and beautiful.


Please explain why she should not eat fats and protein? Protein is the building blocks to all muscle in the body not just huge biceps it also has the added benefit of being a siatey food so helps curb hunger......

I am curious to your advice to avoid fats, do you mean all fats or trans and saturated fats? Please explain as the advice you have given does not make sense.....


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

My Grilfriend is trying to lose some weight too, I suggested pretty much teh same advice as above, healthly clean diet and regular exercise. I got her doing a 20 minute body weight circuit of squats, lunges, push up on her knees etc 3 times a week and then bought her and exercise bike that she can use while she's watching NCIS or somethign like that. She does steady pace for the hour and ups the pace during the adverts.

Seems to work for her; losing a few pound every week, but as said above, consistancy is the key.


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

could ditch her for a thinner bird and save the hassle :nod:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Making changes that she'll stick to for the rest of her life is the way to go.

Rather than go on that low carb diet that you've devised which will be difficult to stick to, and in my experience will result in the weight coming back on once the diet is over,it would be better to make lifestyle changes that will not be as drastic but will be permanent and will yield lasting benefits/results.


----------

